# #1 Duke stop loss issues (rant)



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Well I had the chance to pick up a dozen never used, silver but slightly rusted, Duke #1 stop loss traps. It was one of those deals that you couldn't turn down ... $36 per dozen ... so needless to say I bought them.

After I got them home and started messing around with them, I can hardly get the things set! To me it looks like the hole for the spring eye is too small, and the tips of the jaws stick out way too far and interfere with the compression of the spring.

Looks like I'll have to trim at least 1/8" off from the tips (pivot points) of the jaws. Any other suggestions?

If I'd have payed the going retail rate .... I'd really be pissed. Even at $3 a trap ... I almost wish I hadn't bought them.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmmmm weird! Could ya post a pic of the trap? I can believe that Duke would have that problem, not saying I don't believe ya. maybe that's why ya got em for that price?


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I would think the person you bought them from didn't know how to set them and bent the spring. The first stop loss traps I got I couldn't figure out and had to ask for help. Once I understood it, I straightened the spring and they worked great. The springs on mine were so badly bent it wouldn't make it to the other side of the trap. I'll give you $24 for them and meet you in Grant to pick them up.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I have some that I purchased from eBay that had similar problems. I found that if you turn the spring slightly when setting them they will set easier. Once they are set you can turn the spring back a little so that it's straight. I also found that these weren't the best traps for under ice on board sets. I hope they work out well in the fall next year.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

My modified stop losses worked amazing for board sets this year! I modified them by grinding the stoploss part off and then bendin over the bars where the stoploss spring attached to, I put 2 finishing nails on the board to perfectly align with the hole of the bent over bars, holds the trap tight but allows the rat to jump off the board.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I highlighted in green the trouble areas. The tips of the jaws extend a full 1/4" past the frame (in the pic the jaws are not 100% open yet, the jaw tips are preventing the spring from going down all the way). I think I will take a couple and cut off 1/8" (from the tips) and see how that helps. As the spring is higher (less compressed) the center hole also binds on the inside of the jaws and on the frame post.

FixedBlade - Not likely that all 12 main springs are bent. I'm not sure this would be poss with the design of the Dukes. The party that owned these originally (passed away last year), had probably put out more traps than most people here (maybe with a couple exceptions ) ... so he was pretty experienced.

Gunrod - Something to think about. If they bind being opened ... they are probably gonna bind some when closing. And if they bind on the close ... I'd bet that would slow them down some.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds to me like the spring is on upside down. I have a new one duke stoploss I bought earlier this fall. The hole on the bottom side is suppose to be smaller than the top hole. I'll post a pic.

View from top








View from bottom








Whole trap









For a #1, the springs on these things are ridiculously strong! The stoploss portion probably wouldn't be needed if the springs weren't so strong (additional adjectives omitted).


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmmmm ... I know mine have been sitting for a couple years. From the pics that Lang has .... it looks like they totally redesigned this trap. You are right about the spring though .... it will never need a helper spring.:lol:


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I think I would have spent the extra $16 and bought new ones


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd take a 30 year old VICTOR over a brand new duke. Second, stop loss arent worth the extra time or money. If your trapping deep water a leghold works fine, in shallow water set conibears.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Lang - How far do the tip on your jaws stick out past teh base plate? One certianly looks shorter than the other.

everlast and ArrowHawk - Nothing personal, but what's the deal with the S.A. remarks? I asked if anyone else had run into this problem and if anyone had an idea to correct. Neither one of your replies were to that topic, and neither offered any worthwhile info. If your going to post a benificial reply ... please do. If it is more of the same ... save it.


ArrowHawk said:


> I think I would have spent the extra $16 and bought new ones


 Ahhh ... they were new/never used, thought I mentioned that. I'm betting most people here would have jumped at the chance at paying $36/dozen for a stoploss trap. F&T is $75/dozen, and $59/dozen on their cheapest reg longspring .... plus shipping, plus tax.



everlast1 said:


> I'd take a 30 year old VICTOR over a brand new duke. Second, stop loss arent worth the extra time or money. If your trapping deep water a leghold works fine, in shallow water set conibears.


To each his own ... just talking brands, I prefer my Montgomerys over "VICTOR". Not sure how you figure the stoploss actually costs any extra time, 2) These were cheaper than you could have bought new longsprings and the same price as a dozen 110 conibears. And just for the record ... I also bought the 2 dozen conibears that were for sale.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Ed,The jaw tips on the new models,protrude approximately 1/4 of an inch,past the frame.
Tom Olson


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

OK ... Looks like if I grind off 1/8" off the jaw tips the traps are much better. I'll also ream out the top hole in the spring (have the ream in my tool box) and this will help as well. The first trap I did is no more difficult to set than any other long spring ... no more binding. 

Thanks for the replies and PMs.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Ed,I run my pans in a freefall mode(no pan tension)but because of the weaker spring on the old style,you will have to run a higher pan tension,otherwise you will encounter a lot of sprung traps.
Tom


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

My old traps have a different spring design that is easier to bend.


----------

